# What Happened



## jttheclockman (Nov 2, 2010)

What happened to the lens post???  That was interesting.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 2, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> What happened to the lens post???  That was interesting.



It is still around.  Its been moved to the business classifieds section as the post was created by the person who is creating the lenses.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 2, 2010)

I noticed that too.  And actually, Dean, I think you just need to boot the guy.  According to the Acceptable Use Policy:  Shill posts, spam, or sneaky marketing practices will get you ejected.
I'm pretty sure I saw a shill post in that thread and it was definitely a sneaky marketing practice...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 2, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I noticed that too.  And actually, Dean, I think you just need to boot the guy.  According to the Acceptable Use Policy:  Shill posts, spam, or sneaky marketing practices will get you ejected.
> I'm pretty sure I saw a shill post in that thread and it was definitely a sneaky marketing practice...



We like to err on the side of the new member in issues like this and give them the benefit of the doubt.  We are keeping a close eye on things, though.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 2, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that too. And actually, Dean, I think you just need to boot the guy. According to the Acceptable Use Policy: Shill posts, spam, or sneaky marketing practices will get you ejected.
> ...


 
Very true Curtis.  Sorry, sometimes I jump the gun...


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well a  notice should have been left or something like that. He may have been better starting out a little slower before putting this out the way he did but we have seen this before here. There could be some good that comes from this so lets be careful with the booting thing.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Dean had left a "notice" in the thread itself before he moved it.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 2, 2010)

glycerine said:


> I think Dean had left a "notice" in the thread itself before he moved it.



Yes, notice was given.   As Curtis said, we are giving a new member the benefit of the doubt.  

That being said, I think there is enough discussion on this.  If anyone has continued concerns they can use the report button    Closing this thread now.


----------

